# What is your favorite Wyndham resort...and why!



## JimMIA (Apr 17, 2011)

Pretty self-explanatory.  We're new owners, taking our first Wyndham trip next month (Bonnet Creek, which is a new place to stay, but certainly not a new *type* of vacation for us).

We're just wondering what other types of vacations other members have enjoyed most.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2011)

Mardi Grais at LaBelle Maison.
Biketoberfest at Ocean Walk.
Turnover day at Royal Vista in February or March. :ignore: 
Xmas-NYE Week at National Harbor
Free beer night at Skyline Towers.


----------



## JimMIA (Apr 17, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Turnover day at Royal Vista in February or March. :ignore:


Huh?  What's that???



> Free beer night at Skyline Towers.


Oh great...now I gotta go look up Skyline Towers!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 17, 2011)

Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas - Ocean Front!  (I am ALL about the view!)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> ...
> Turnover day at Royal Vista in February or March. :ignore:



Royal Vista is packed full with Platimum Owners (RV UDI points) who stay all winter. 1MM points is low man on the feeding chain; 2MM is average. As a Platimum owner, their "sales person" promised them a superior oceanfront view and not having to move the entire winter season (much less every week). Plus, each unit does NOT have its own personal luggage cart - so, if they get one when they arrive, they just KEEP it for the entire 6-8-10 weeks in their unit. 

No Platimum VIP takes being "Homeless" and sitting in the lobby with their luggage cart very well. It is impossible to let them stay in their unit til the new unit is ready, because 80%+ of the resort stays the following week.

DRAMA. The Front Desk Staff should get AWARDs for being saintly on turn over days. It is that bad (and known thoughout Wyndham as being that bad).


----------



## jules54 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have stayed at several resorts and can not think of one that I did not like. Every place has its purpose for the event of location that I need. My husband is a Harley hobbyist, often I have flown across the country and he has rode his motorcycle from the midwest staying a resorts for one night along the way. Then we meet in a location.
California-Oceanside, San Diego. Texas-San An. Washington DC-National Harbor. Florida-Daytona Beach. South Carolina Myrtle Beach.
Possibly the resort I enjoyed the least was Edisto Island, SC nothing very near to resort. Very strict noise policy so we could not bring the motorcycle inside the community.
My favorite thing about Wyndham is the ability to confirm nights.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> ..
> Oh great...now I gotta go look up Skyline Towers!



Skyline Towers is mainly Saturday nights activity. Or Sunday/Monday night football. They try to give out a coupon to limit it to 2 beers hysterical: -- PM me if you need to know the work- around).

Grand Desert used to give FREE beer and wine along with sodas at almost all their adult Activities functions onsite as they did not have any liquor licenses. Haven't been in a few years.


----------



## JimMIA (Apr 17, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Royal Vista is packed full with Platimum Owners (RV UDI points) who stay all winter. 1MM points is low man on the feeding chain; 2MM is average. As a Platimum owner, their "sales person" promised them a superior oceanfront view and not having to move the entire winter season (much less every week). Plus, each unit does NOT have its own personal luggage cart - so, if they get one when they arrive, they just KEEP it for the entire 6-8-10 weeks in their unit.
> 
> No Platimum VIP takes being "Homeless" and sitting in the lobby with their luggage cart very well. It is impossible to let them stay in their unit til the new unit is ready, because 80%+ of the resort stays the following week.
> 
> DRAMA. The Front Desk Staff should get AWARDs for being saintly on turn over days. It is that bad (and known thoughout Wyndham as being that bad).


Forget points -- THAT would be worth PAYING to see! :hysterical:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Forget points -- THAT would be worth PAYING to see! :hysterical:



Just drive on up from Miami - about 45 miles north. Anytime Fri/Sat between 11-3PM. New arrivals (VIP checkin is at 2PM, if the unit is ready, LOL) so they add to the excitement. Late Feb is mostly the best time - still a lot of fight in those old guys/gals. By March, the swagger is a little less.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 17, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Plus, each unit does NOT have its own personal luggage cart - so, if they get one when they arrive, they just KEEP it for the entire 6-8-10 weeks in their unit.



You need to point this out to Michael Coley here, he doesn't believe people keep luggage carts in their rooms.  

And I thought it was bad Saturday check out of Sheraton Broadway Plantation 4th of July week with the luggage carts. They just all disappeared Friday pm.


----------



## learnalot (Apr 17, 2011)

jules54 said:


> Possibly the resort I enjoyed the least was Edisto Island, SC nothing very near to resort. Very strict noise policy so we could not bring the motorcycle inside the community.



Different strokes for different folks  Edisto is definitely a favorite of ours!  We love the low-key atmosphere and the pristine natural environment.  In case anyone is wondering, the noise policy she refers to is not a policy of the resort, but of the town and is due to the sea turtles' nesting environment.

I can't think of any place we have stayed and not enjoyed either.  We've been to Harbor Lights in San Diego; Oceanside; Canterbury in San Francisco; South Shore at Lake Tahoe; Grand Desert; Smoky Mountains; Glade; Westwinds and Ocean Boulevard in Myrtle Beach; Royal Vista, Palm Aire, Bonnet Creek, Bali Hai and Waikiki Beach Walk.  

Funny because they are COMPLETELY different, but I think that our favorite is Edisto and the next would be Waikiki Beach Walk.  Just start working your way through the book.  You'll have a blast - just stay away from the owner updates!


----------



## DaveHenry (Apr 17, 2011)

*Shearwater for the views*

Shearwater on the North Shore of Kauai is our favorite.  It's on a bluff overlooking the ocean.  Every unit has ocean views.
It's hard to get through Wyndham points, since not many owners converted to points.
It shows up in RCI sometimes, with a reasonable trading power (about 26).
(For full disclosure, we are weeks owners there, as well as Wyndham points owners at another resort.)


----------



## nkldavy (Apr 17, 2011)

*Glacier Canyon*

The water parks make it so.   Brings out the little kid in us.   Kids and grandkids really love it.    You never have to go outside.   Went there 4 times last year and will this year also.   
Uncle Davey


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 18, 2011)

We've been to Bonnet Creek, Great Smokies Lodge, Wyndham Kona Hawiian and Waikiki Beach Walk. All well run resorts, staffs are friendly and helpful. 

At the Great Smokies, you get your parking pass at check in, no weasel gauntlet to run through!! Love the decor, very nice water park that the chlorine levels didn't force me to leave. If you follow local Tuggers backway directions, no problem getting to the park for hiking. 

Main thing I like about the resorts I've been to, Wyndham uses fitted bottom sheets on their beds. No waking up and having to retuck a flat sheet back under the mattress.


----------



## antjmar (Apr 18, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Different strokes for different folks  Edisto is definitely a favorite of ours!  We love the low-key atmosphere and the pristine natural environment.  In case anyone is wondering, the noise policy she refers to is not a policy of the resort, but of the town and is due to the sea turtles' nesting environment.
> 
> I can't think of any place we have stayed and not enjoyed either.  We've been to Harbor Lights in San Diego; Oceanside; Canterbury in San Francisco; South Shore at Lake Tahoe; Grand Desert; Smoky Mountains; Glade; Westwinds and Ocean Boulevard in Myrtle Beach; Royal Vista, Palm Aire, Bonnet Creek, Bali Hai and Waikiki Beach Walk.
> 
> Funny because they are COMPLETELY different, but I think that our favorite is Edisto and the next would be Waikiki Beach Walk.  Just start working your way through the book.  You'll have a blast - just stay away from the owner updates!





Edisto sounds very appealing to us, we were going to book there for this summer since we coulnt get a good week at westwinds. My wife read several negative reviews about cleanliness on tripadvisor so she didnt want to go.  Have you been there recently any concerns?   Thank you Tony


----------



## GregT (Apr 18, 2011)

Full disclosure:   I've only stayed at one Wyndham place, so it is my favorite (and least favorite, I guess.   )

As TUGgers know, I really like the Elysian Beach Resort, and think it is an excellent points value at 112,000 points for a Studio King in prime season.   St. Thomas is a wonderful little island (in my opinion) and Elysian is a great base for visiting St. Thomas, or going over to St. John or the other islands in the British Virgin Islands.   

I actually bought a Wyndham membership just so I could go to the Elysian....

Great thread, it's gotten me searching through the Wyndham World to see the properties that others recommend!

Best,

Greg


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 18, 2011)

antjmar said:


> Edisto sounds very appealing to us, we were going to book there for this summer since we coulnt get a good week at westwinds. My wife read several negative reviews about cleanliness on tripadvisor so she didnt want to go.  Have you been there recently any concerns?   Thank you Tony



Edisto is also our very favorite Wyndham and we have been to 29 different Wyndhams in the last 5 years and some many times.  We love the quiet there and the units are gorgeous, we think.  

The negative reviews there seem to be mainly from staying  in the older units which are not the main Wyndham units.

Probably our second favorite is the Wyndham at FF PLantation at Villa Rica near Atlanta and we go there quite a bit, not only because it is a nice stop on the way to FL, but we have friends there, and they are lakefront.  And the decor is high Victorian, really nice!

We plan to stay at 2 Wyndhams this year that we have not stayed at yet.

We have found that all the Wyndhams have been excellent to stay at, so we are very happy with our ownership.


----------



## Lardan (Apr 19, 2011)

With Wyndham we own at Bonnet Creek, enjoy it very much.  However, the Elysian at St. Thomas is really teriffic in our opinion.  Had  great 2 weeker there last year.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 19, 2011)

My home resort-Alexandria! We never get tired of going there.  I also really enjoyed Edisto for a relaxing getaway.  Oh, almost forgot-the Canterbury in San Francisco was wonderful too.


----------



## antjmar (Apr 20, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Edisto is also our very favorite Wyndham and we have been to 29 different Wyndhams in the last 5 years and some many times.  We love the quiet there and the units are gorgeous, we think.
> 
> The negative reviews there seem to be mainly from staying  in the older units which are not the main Wyndham units.
> 
> ...



Based on several experts here listing Edisto,  I'll have to try to convince the wife  to go there next year! We love westwinds but so far its the only one we've been to!  Thanks!


----------



## littlestar (Apr 20, 2011)

Our favorite so far has been Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk - especially the upper floor units.  I really liked the staff, the location, and the units. 

Wyndham Bonnet Creek would be next because of the location within the Disney arches.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 20, 2011)

> Main thing I like about the resorts I've been to, Wyndham uses fitted bottom sheets on their beds.


You know, I've never thought about it before, but you are absolutely right.  This is one of those little things that drives me crazy at other places.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bonnet Creek several times (My MIL's home resort), Star Island for a night, Governors Green for a couple of nights, Bentley Brook for a long weekend, National Harbor last Memorial Day.

Will go back to:

*National Harbor
*Bentley Brook during ski season
*Bonnet Creek (like the upper floors for views...just a note for the bottom floor units near the ponds...the ducks come up to the sliding doors which is really cute for the little ones but they leave presents on the deck...if you know what I mean) 

Bucket List:

 Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas - DeniseM: Love the picture 
 Wyndham Grand London Chelsea Harbor (have to save pts for this one or hope for discounted points w/in 60 days)
 Smugglers Notch in VT (driving distance from home):whoopie:


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 20, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> You need to point this out to Michael Coley here, he doesn't believe people keep luggage carts in their rooms.


Are you stalking me on other forums?


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Apr 20, 2011)

Shelbyd95 said:


> Bonnet Creek several times (My MIL's home resort), Star Island for a night, Governors Green for a couple of nights, Bentley Brook for a long weekend, National Harbor last Memorial Day.
> 
> Will go back to:
> 
> ...



Just remembered...Stayed at Palm Aire for a couple nights.  Our room was located in a separated building outside of the gated part.  Since we didn't know the area that well, didn't feel too safe.  Also, the separate building had it's own pool but it was closed for repairs (this was in July, last year).  Don't think we will stay there again.


----------



## ctscribe (Apr 20, 2011)

*Wyndham Nashville*

It is a great place to see Nashville and surrouding area we left three days  b4 the flood. Was really impressed with Downtown Nashville and Opryland Area. Nice rooms.


----------



## puppymommo (Apr 20, 2011)

Haven't yet been to a Wyndham resort I didn't like. 

So far we've been to Mountain Vista and the Meadows in Branson (driving distance), Oceanwalk in Daytona, Cypress Palms and Bonnet Creek.  

Our favorite so far is Oceanwalk, for being able to walk out the door and onto the beach.  I'm sad to hear of the problems they are having.

This summer we have reservations for 4 nights at the Canterbury and are really looking forward to it.

Future trips we are thinking of:
Alexandria, Edisto, any of the resorts in Hawaii


----------



## Don40 (Apr 20, 2011)

We have stayed at numerous Wyndham timeshares and we will join in the sentiment that the resorts we have stayed at are all nice.

Bonnet Creek is our most travelled (Favorite)
Waikiki Beach Walk was beautiful (Presidnetial unit awesome view and the largest balconly we have ever seen) 
OceanWalk (Beach)
Royal Vista (Beach)
Santa Barbara (Room size, Beach and view)
Panama City (All Room are Gulf Front views)
National Harbor (New, up and comming area)
Myrtle Beach OceanWalk (Beach and lots of activities around the resort)
Inn on the Harbor (Older, but beautiful view of the Harbor & sail boats galore)
Grand Desert (Room with strip view is nice)

This list make me want to take another vacation to the beach. :whoopie: 

Don


----------



## SusanU (Apr 21, 2011)

Wyndham Beach Street Cottages are our favorite.  Like having your own beach house right across from the beach. Very laid back & relaxing.


----------



## UpAllNight (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Edisto query*



antjmar said:


> Edisto sounds very appealing to us, we were going to book there for this summer since we coulnt get a good week at westwinds. My wife read several negative reviews about cleanliness on tripadvisor so she didnt want to go.  Have you been there recently any concerns?   Thank you Tony



We just got back from there 3 weeks ago.  This was our 2nd trip and enjoyed it as much as the 1st.  1st trip we stayed in the units called the Village.  They were exceptional.  This last trip we stayed at their Marsh Point units.  They were older and not as kept up, but were clean.  Only problem was the WiFi antenna was located at the pool and only coverage in our room was by the window in the bedroom closest to the pool.   There are lots of places to go and see.  Charleston is only 1hr to the north, Beaufort is about 45 minutes south and then there is Savannah about 1 1/2 hours to the South.  All three are great places for day trips.  Resort even offers a couple of tours to Charleston.

Other resorts we have stayed at are:
Majestic Sun - Destin - home resort - 8 times with one more later this year
Beach Street Cottages - Destin - 1 time with one more this year
Old Town Alexandria, Sea Watch Plantation Myrtle Beach, Ocean Walk Daytona, Sea Gardens Ft Lauderdale, Palm-Aire Ft Lauderdale, Labelle Maison New Orleans, Riverside Suites San Antonio.  Each has its own uniqueness.

As everyone else states - Stay away form Owner Updates and such unless you are a glutton for punishment or have a sadistic side to you.  Enjoy your vacations.:rofl:


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 3, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Skyline Towers is mainly Saturday nights activity. Or Sunday/Monday night football. They try to give out a coupon to limit it to 2 beers hysterical: -- PM me if you need to know the work- around).
> 
> Grand Desert used to give FREE beer and wine along with sodas at almost all their adult Activities functions onsite as they did not have any liquor licenses. Haven't been in a few years.



They were still doing it at our last stay in 2008. We're back for 2 weeks (inexpensive rentals - our new way to enjoy Wyndham exclusively - we sold our points) in July so we'll let you know if thats still offered or not.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kauai Beach Villas*

Haven't seen all that many Wyndham resorts, but there are several great ones on the Hawaiian Islands we have visited or stayed at.  I'll let a little prejudice show and say the Kauai Beach Villas are our favorite. Not because we own there, but, we own there because it is where we want to stay.  Beautiful island, great location, great staff, lots to do and the most relaxing atmosphere to be found if you don't want to do much.  Just our kind of place!!!


----------

